# Backpack / ruck Ultra-lite  Granite Gear Blaze



## Loki (Feb 27, 2013)

Approx. 6 months ago I purchased a new backpack for leisure use and extended trekking. I retired my Large ALICE and a couple of three day rucks. Or should say they are used for other purposes. As I said this is for leisure, not military combat operations, contracting / mercenary type applications. I hiked the Grand canyon for a week recently, the Eastern Sierra, Kings canyon and a little bit in Israeli with it so far. I have been very happy with the ruck, its suspension system and toughness. It's a 60 liter pack, weighs 2 Lbs. 14oz. , very comfortable and I'm really happy with it. I would say it is excellent! My buddy (former SF MSG retired) bought another pack recently and it's a military style large big name ruck. It is bad ass and looks very cool. He is the ultimate gear queer. It weighs a ton, has pockets everywhere and kicked his ass. He forgot the meaning of "work smarter not harder". Guys, leisure backpacking for fun is different than road marching, just saying. Hence he is now in the process of buying another ruck for our trips. I do about four trips a year ranging from 25 to 60 miles of mountainous terrain and off trail stuff occasionally. These trips last from 5 to 10 days out.

Later be safe, big repsect




http://www.granitegearstore.com/index.html
http://www.rei.com/product/824361/granite-gear-blaze-ac-60-pack


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

the chick needs to shave her legs


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks nice....I may check that one out. My intent is to do some different segments of the AT this summer and I need a decent pack.


----------



## Loki (Mar 2, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> the chick needs to shave her legs


Ha, Nice!


----------

